# "Islam or Die" in San Antonio



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hillary is going to continue Obama's policy of destroying our nation and making it part of the caliphate.

?Islam or Die? Reportedly Tagged on Texas Churches



> San Antonio news outlets are reporting that two area churches were defaced by vandals. Identical graffiti on the structures reads: 'No to wall' and "Islam or Die" with an unknown symbol stenciled beneath.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Wonder who she " Hillawitch " is paying for this to be done ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> Wonder who she " Hillawitch " is paying for this to be done ?


No. This is too in your face. She'd prefer them to appear to be assimilating, right now.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> No. This is too in your face. She'd prefer them to appear to be assimilating, right now.


My thinking as well. Easier to surprise and do more damage that way.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Once the criminal bitch takes office the dogs will be set loose. Prepare


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Time for a weapons function check!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Reloading.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

They need some Slippy pikes in SA.

P.S. Slippy, I'm still open to northeast franchises , I can do oak beech maple ash , pine or hemlock cheaper. We also have some pig farmers nearby......


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I have noticed a more concentrated police presence outside a church I pass by regularly lately. This summer they ran one of those "what's your speed" signs out in front of the church I thought because maybe they were getting some complaints, but now things are coming into focus a bit more. The church even put on their placard out front "Police and first responders welcome" and "God bless our first responders". Sure some of it is likely related to the air of politics right now, but at the same time...I see police sitting there at the church quite often now. And they aren't taking radar readings either. Hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I have noticed a more concentrated police presence outside a church I pass by regularly lately. This summer they ran one of those "what's your speed" signs out in front of the church I thought because maybe they were getting some complaints, but now things are coming into focus a bit more. The church even put on their placard out front "Police and first responders welcome" and "God bless our first responders". Sure some of it is likely related to the air of politics right now, but at the same time...I see police sitting there at the church quite often now. And they aren't taking radar readings either. Hmmmmmmmm....


Probably hearing chatter that we aren't privy to and the media wouldn't cover if we were.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Squatch...I agree they wouldn't share that. I'm just trying to read the signs they are giving us. A word of note...there are two 250 gal propane tanks fully visible from the road for about 200+ meters on the side of that church coming down a stretch of road on one side. I really wish they'd move it or block it off with some Jersey barriers to give those some solid protection. At least make them less visible and put up a fence. They are a good 30 meters off the road but someone could hop the curb or take a pot shot at those things. Makes me nervous.


Sasquatch said:


> Probably hearing chatter that we aren't privy to and the media wouldn't cover if we were.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I wish I still had a direct link to the fusion center here.


----------

